#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-30
<mib_1llhqn> tengo una targeta de tv 01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<mib_1llhqn> alguien sabe como activarla
<lokito> tengo una targeta de tv pero no se como activarla en ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> facil chemo tiene la sol
<brillantejcoh> :P
<lokito> ya olvidense de esa nota psps
<brillantejcoh> lokito, cual nota ?
<lokito> brillantejco tengo una targeta philips SAA7131E
<lokito> he encontrado un manual
<lokito> pero no me funka ps
<lokito> alguna idea de como activarla
<lokito> http://documentoslinuxsabana.blogspot.com/2008/04/como-configurar-la-tarjeta-de-televisin.html
<Ddiods> Buenas
<nadla20xx> hola
<ZAGITARIO> hola
<ZAGITARIO> hoy hace un calor inmenso aki en el departamento de puno
<ZAGITARIO> aunque por las mañanas hace un frio inmenso
<novato> hla
<novato> hola
<novato> es la primera vez que me aventuro a probar un software libre
<novato> tengo una pregunta
<novato> y no se si me pueden contestar por favor
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-31
<loquitoslack> Hola gente como estan Chico nuevo reportandose...
<loquitoslack> :P
<xander21c> ATENCION .PARA EL PARTIDO PERU VS BRASIL APAGAR SU TV POR 2 HORAS ASI ESTAREMOS SALVANDO EL PLANETA y DE PASADA SALVANDO NUESTRAS DECEPCIONES  GRACIAS pasala
<mib_78f6zx> no puedo entrar a la configuracion de wine
<mib_78f6zx> me sale
<mib_78f6zx> esto
<mib_78f6zx> err:module:import_dll Library rpcrt4.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\services.exe") not found err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\services.exe" failed, status c0000135 err:wineboot:start_services_process Unexpected termination of services.exe - exit code -1073741515 err:module:import_dll Library rpcrt4.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ole
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> les ha pasado con los ultimos updates de Jaunty q se quedaron sin audio
<xander21c> y sus parlantes suenan como canchita?
<RoAkSoAx> todavia no tengo Jaunty xD
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: pregunta desde q dia esta disponible para traducir UWN
<Juanpe> xander21c: nada
<Juanpe> yo escucho como las wats
<neosergio> xander21c: a mi me ha pasado
<neosergio> es una wada
<Juanpe> pos a mi lo unico es que se desmadro el music-applet
<Juanpe> mas nada
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, los domingos tarde/noche
<RoAkSoAx> por ej. la edicion 135 que es la ultima... estuvo disponible para traducir el domingo como alas 3 de la tarde y se termino de traducir en la ncohe
<xander21c> revivio la lista :)
<RoAkSoAx> haha xander21c yo kreo q ya debemos empezar con reuniones
<RoAkSoAx> nuevamente
<xander21c> si
<Juanpe> chupisticas?
<RoAkSoAx> Juanpe, irc
<Juanpe> mmm
<Juanpe> :P
<saiko318> buenas tardes
<xander21c> holas saiko318
<saiko318> ola
<saiko318> sabes hace un tiempo quise instalar ubuntu en mi compu pero no se puedo creo q la tarjeta grafica no lo soportaba
<xander21c> q tarjeta grafica es
<saiko318> kisiera saber si hay algun otro sistema operativo q podra instalar i no tener problemas
<saiko318> integrado
<xander21c> q version probaste
<saiko318> la ultima
<saiko318> no me acuerdo cual era
<xander21c> 8.04 o 8.10
<xander21c> ?
<saiko318> 8.10
<xander21c> q modelo de placa tienes
<saiko318> la verdad no tengo los datos ahora
<saiko318> era pcchip
<xander21c> te recomiendo q mandes los datos de tu Placa a la lista v
<xander21c> y de tu pc en general
<saiko318> esta bien
<xander21c> yo recomendaria q pruebes la 9.04 q sales el 23
<xander21c> o tambien tienes Debian :)
<saiko318> debian
<saiko318> q software lbre me recomiendas
<xander21c> ??
<xander21c> para q uso?
<saiko318> debian? esq intente mucho instalar i coimo no c pudo ya hasta me daba miedo seguir dando formato
<xander21c> bueno eso le pasa a todos, obiamente has backup de tu info antes
<saiko318> esq me interesa incursionar en el software libre
<saiko318> empezando con el sistema operativo
 * on3_g loves Debian <3
<on3_g> saiko318 tienes conocimientos de instalacion de sistemas operativos¿
<on3_g> btw, xander21c o/
<saiko318> algo
<saiko318> lo basico creo
<xander21c> saiko318: http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/854
<on3_g> saiko318: los primero que tienes que hacer es bajar la imagen de Ubuntu y grabarla en un cd
<on3_g> luego de eso te recomiendo enormemente que desfragmente tu windows y si tienes tu disco duro particionado hagas un respaldo de tus archivos más importantes
<on3_g> despues de eso, instalar ubuntu es más fácil q la tabla del 0
<Juanpe> no es tan facil</uribe>
<Juanpe> :P
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> Juanpe: con jaunty si
<Juanpe> jeje
<Juanpe> alguien tiene problemas para hacer un update teniendo los repos http://packages.medibuntu.org,
<Juanpe> esta nota se para en el w32codecs al updatear, disque ta bajando pero nada
<xander21c> Juanpe: voy  a probar
<Juanpe> ta por el 6 o 7% y se regresa al 0%
<Juanpe> y no tiene nunca acabar
<Juanpe> :S
<Juanpe> xander21c: a ver
 * Juanpe ya tiene mas de una hora en el mismo plan
<on3_g> Juanpe: si es fácil es ubuntu remember
<xander21c> Juanpe: si me hago update
<Juanpe> xander21c: el upgrade?
<xander21c> voy a probar upgrade w32codecs
<xander21c> no problem
<Juanpe> corrigo el upgrade es que se friega
<Juanpe> Des:297 http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu4 [14.3MB]
<Juanpe> 58% [297 w32codecs 305091/14.3MB 2%]                                                                                                      10.2kB/s 22min 55s
<Juanpe> Des:297 ???
<Juanpe> ta loco
<Juanpe> no se guien de la velocidad que esa vaina tb se aloca
<viperhoot> xander21c, manya, ubuntu day :D
<viperhoot> hay fecha probable ?
<xander21c> 9 de mayo
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> ojalá me pueda aparecer por lima esas fechas, te confirmo pronto ;)
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> chevere
<Juanpe> se arma
<viperhoot> ta que mi tiempo está horrible por estas fechas, pero hago todo lo posible
<xander21c> conectate mañana  a esa hora
<viperhoot> xander21c, ok chevere
<viperhoot> por cierto, hay una nueva funcionalidad en el sitio
<viperhoot> track :D
<viperhoot> apenas la capto, pero me funciona bien
<xander21c> viperhoot:  q hace?
<xander21c> es un GPS?
<xander21c> o algo asi?
<viperhoot> te envia por mail toda la actividad del sitio (en los foros en especial)
<viperhoot> xander21c,  jajaja bueno fuera un GPS para seguirlos a todos
<Juanpe> juas
<viperhoot> se armarian unos ampais :D
<viperhoot> en fin, lo activan desde http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/user/1/notify   Donde "1" es el número de su usuario
<Juanpe> xander21c: que fue?
<xander21c> nada no anda
<xander21c> no sera asi http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/user/1987/track
<viperhoot> xander21c, en tu caso es: http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/user/357/notify
<viperhoot> me avisas si te aparece o no, porque creo que puede ser cosa de los permisos
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> si ya lo vi
<xander21c>  :)
<viperhoot> ah chevere
<viperhoot> está en ingles, pero creo que para el funcionamiento que da, es lo de menos :)
<viperhoot> xander21c, recuerdas que te conté del proyecto ubuntu-drupal q nos contactaron ?
<viperhoot> al final se desanimaron, no sabian del hecho de que canonical no nos deja tener acceso al server
<viperhoot> juas juas
<tafio> Buenas, soy Sandro Vivo en Chorrillos, lima Peru
<viperhoot> lo bueno es qeu como han visto q somos varios, van a  hacer una petición formal para que puedan acceder
<viperhoot> tafio, saludos ;)
<tafio> Soy usuario de XP, hace años, pero quiero migrar a UBUNTU,
<xander21c> Hola tafio q tal :)
<viperhoot> tafio, ehmmm, pues tiene la total libertad de hacerlo :) no olvides leerte un manual antes para que tengas un poco más claro los pasos
<tafio> Hola, Busco alguien que me ayude a instalar UBUNTU, conozco de sistemas asi que pienso que no le tomare mucho tiempo, si hay que pagar algo podemos conversar
 * viperhoot cree haber leido esto en la lista de correos
<Juanpe> juas
<xander21c> tafio : empieza x aca http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Documentaci%C3%B3n
<tafio> Crees que lo necesito, si es que empezamos con una interfaz gradica??
<Juanpe> debora los libros</ron_damon>
<xander21c> :)
<Juanpe> a xumas
<xander21c> tafio: dale una leida, ha la documentación sino tambien tienes el FLISOL
<xander21c> x otro lado vivo en chorrillos tambien pero mi horario es algo apretado si puedes esperar hasta la prox. semana normal
<Juanpe> uno nunca sabe lo que necesita, hasta cuando las necesidades surgen, es mejor prepararse para esas necesidades para no estar necesitados despues por la falta de necesidad de leer
<Juanpe> notese el uso excesivo de necesidad y parecidos :P
<on3_g> Juanpe: tienes razon pero hay personas que no estan acostumbradas y ahi que llevarlas por ese camino de a pocos
<tafio> xander21c tal vez puedas darme tu telefono y vernos o conversar la proxima semana. Yo estoy en la Av. retan
<Juanpe> on3_g: acostumbradas a leer:?
<on3_g> a mi hasta ahora se me hace dificil leer manuales y cuando son muy tecnicos peor
<viperhoot> Juanpe, oe en que andas ?
<viperhoot> hahaha
<Juanpe> on3_g:  (16:37:14) tafio: Hola, Busco alguien que me ayude a instalar UBUNTU, conozco de sistemas asi que pienso que no le tomare mucho tiempo,
<xander21c> tafio te mando el mail
<Juanpe> creo que no tendria problemas de leer un manual que desde mi punto de vista no es tan tecnico :P
<tafio> ok
<on3_g> a ver te lo pongo de otra manera
<Juanpe> viperhoot: pues trabajando via wifi para eqsoft.net desde cix
<Juanpe> :D
 * on3_g sacando las manzanas :D
<viperhoot> jajaja
<on3_g> si tu quieres aprender a jugar futbol y llegas al equipo del barrio y el entrenador te dice ya primero aprendete las reglas¿
<on3_g> a lo q me refiero es que hay gente q esta acostumbrada a ser muy practca (el mal del windowsero)
<on3_g> ah y no te pikes ahh
<on3_g> hehehe
<Juanpe> hehehe
<Juanpe> para nada
<Juanpe> :P
 * on3_g dios mio devuelvelos por la carretera que vinieron
<Juanpe> haha
 * on3_g ah no este ya se regreso (felizmente) hehehehehehehehe
<Juanpe> :P
<Juanpe> juas
<on3_g> oe paisa te mando con El Padrino las pixs pa' q las lleves a Reque pexs
<Juanpe> pero volvere
<on3_g> ya me confirmaron que no puedo ir :(
<Juanpe> envialas por olva tacaño
<Juanpe> :P
<on3_g> no confio
<on3_g> usan windows
<Juanpe> on3_g: tu eres de cix o de lima, que tienes familia en reque?
<on3_g> yo soy producto de la union de mis apas
<on3_g> hehehe
<Juanpe> si fueses de cix, facil tu chapa seria "alfajor"
<on3_g> la fam de mi viejo es de guadalupe, mi granpa vive en reque hace como 10 años (antes en chimbote)
 * Juanpe espera que pregunten porqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??????????
<on3_g> la fam de mi viejita es de lima
<Juanpe> axu
<tafio> espero el email
<xander21c> :P
<tafio> que fue?
<on3_g> Juanpe te das cuenta q nadie hace caso de tus bromas monses
<on3_g> hehehehe
<Juanpe> hehehe si ps :(
<viperhoot> hhahaha
<Juanpe> on3_g: aunque no se si conoceran el alfajor
<Juanpe> tendrian que haber visitado cix :P
<on3_g> hahahaha
<on3_g> oe y el canal de cisluss¿
<Juanpe> no pasaaaaaaaaa no pasaaaaaaaaaaa
<xander21c> tafio: ya ta
<on3_g> hahahaha
<tafio> No lo recibi, donde lo enviate, mi correo staglione@gmail.com
<Juanpe> cherry para los que esten buscando chamba, visiten www.eqsoft.net
<on3_g> hahahahah
<on3_g> cuanto ahi¿'
<Juanpe> xD
<Juanpe> on3_g: a pos seria cuestion de que conversen con kami
<xander21c> tafio: alli lo envie con el mismo subject q usaste en la lista
<on3_g> Juanpe: pero me han dicho que kami es apretador
<on3_g> por eso a la leycuen y a tunes se les salen los ojos :p
<Juanpe> juas
<Juanpe> esa es la apariencia del zombie ps on3_g :P
 * Juanpe se acuerda que ya evoluciono a level alma en pena :P
<on3_g> hahahahahahahaha
<on3_g> oe te voy a acusar en el otro canal
<on3_g> hehehe
<Juanpe> juas
<Juanpe> yo mas bien te voy a acusar
<Juanpe> lo maleteas al kami :P
<xander21c> Juanpe: quien es kami?
<Juanpe> on3_g: vas a ir a la sombra, aunque ahi no se te notaria pero quechu
<Juanpe> :P
<on3_g> hahahahaha
<on3_g> xander21c: kami es el leader actor de Los Soprano
<on3_g> a.k.a. Ernest0
<xander21c> ah
<Juanpe> hehehe
<on3_g> el que lo "introdujo" al Juanpe en el mundo del amor :D
<Juanpe> juas
<tafio> ok, lo recibi
<xander21c> :S
<tafio> te acabo de llamar al fijo. A que horas te ubico alli
<xander21c> tafio: en mi jato casi nunca
<xander21c> llama a la ofi :S
<tafio> Numero??
<xander21c> en el mail de respuesta esta
<on3_g> xander21c dile la verdad, en tu casa ni te conocen :P
<Juanpe> hehe
<xander21c> tafio: www.ubuntu-pe.org
<tafio> ok gracias por el dato...Estamos hablando
<xander21c> on3_g: es cierto a veces llego a dormir, :S
<on3_g> y esto es
<on3_g> por eso debes hacer la más simple
<on3_g> mudate solo
<on3_g> :D
<xander21c> on3_g: esta en proyecto :)
<on3_g> c00l
<viperhoot> soy yo, o el gestor de actualizaciones de ubuntu anda lentisimo ?
<viperhoot> bajo a 18 kB :S
<xander21c> yo uso terminal
<viperhoot> la cosa es la tasa de transferencia
<viperhoot> anda requetelento
<viperhoot> y como no entro en vario dias, me quedan 1 hora con 20 min de tiempo de descarga :D
<Juanpe> juas
<Juanpe> pos si ta lento
<Juanpe> oe viperhoot cortala ps :p
<viperhoot> si creo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a los años
<on3_g> niños cambien sus repos a Debian :D
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, hahaha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, esta temporada estoy más ocupado q nunca
<viperhoot> on3_g, muere
<RoAkSoAx> ahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, haciendo?? webing seguro
<Juanpe> on3_g: aleja tus "oscuras" intenciones :P
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, hahaha, he tenido la "brillante" idea de estudiar dos carreras a la vez
<viperhoot> no es precisamente lo más recomendable
<on3_g> viperhoot si pero muero de contento no de esperar que actualice mi sistema
<Juanpe> juas
<on3_g> y tener que reconfigurar todo again
<on3_g> :D :D :D
<xander21c> viperhoot: q estas estudiando?
<on3_g> como actualizar Ubuntu y no morir en el intento seguro
<on3_g> hehehehehehe
<viperhoot> on3_g, se reconfigura todo automaticamente
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahahaaaaaaaaa si eso mismo ke tas estudiando
<viperhoot> xander21c, negocios internacionales ahora también
<on3_g> uhmmm, neosergio, Juanpe y xander21c se paran quejando de los upgrades
<xander21c> :P
<viperhoot> con lo q me queda tiempo solo para llenar barriga todos los dias
<on3_g> tio estudiar es weno
<Juanpe> :P
<on3_g> pero estudiar demasiado es un abuso
<xander21c> claro :) aprovecha q puedes
<xander21c> :)
<Juanpe> viperhoot: buscate una vida o una chamba
<Juanpe> :P
<viperhoot> on3_g, hahaha si, pero las compañeras de este ciclo bien hace que valga la pena
<xander21c> fugo a tomar mi cuzqueña :)
<viperhoot> juas juas !
<xander21c> :)
<on3_g> ahhh nooo
 * Juanpe presume que quiere seguir estudiando para no despertar de la matrix
<on3_g> donde estudias para hacerte compañia¿
<Juanpe> :P
<xander21c> viperhoot: creo q ire a viisitar x alla
<Juanpe> ehhh
<viperhoot> hahaha
<Juanpe> me apunto
<Juanpe> :D
<viperhoot> xander21c, por acá ? no, no paaaasa
<viperhoot> hahaha
<Juanpe> viperhoot: de los cerros
<viperhoot> más allá aún :P
<on3_g> de donde eres viperhoot¿
<Juanpe> cuando viperhoot canta los cerros bajan, a no xu ese era chacalon and the new cream
<Juanpe> XD
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> on3_g, Cajamarca
<Juanpe> on3_g: viperhoot es de la soleada y nunca mojada caxamarca
<Juanpe> :P
<viperhoot> exacto
<on3_g> OMG las cajachas so re c00l
<on3_g> y tienen un super c00ler
<on3_g> yo tengo un pata de familia cajamarquina que vivio buen tiempo alla
<on3_g> Allyn Machuca
<viperhoot> on3_g, hahaha por lo menos son lo que ayuda a madrugar todos los dias a la u
<on3_g> ahh no comparte varon
<Juanpe> haha
<on3_g> weno ladies l@s dejo
<on3_g> tengo labores 1.0 q cumplir ya vengo
<on3_g> :D
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> en fin
<viperhoot> fugo, clases denuevo
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<Juanpe> ya anda lava los platos on3_g
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-01
<Ddiods> Buenas
<Ddiods> Buenas... q tal?
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<viperhoot> hola Ddiods
<Ddiods> Q tal viperhoot.. como vas?
<viperhoot> ahi
<viperhoot> testeando un par de cosas
<Ddiods> que tipo de cosas?.. si se puede
<viperhoot> actualizando mi sistema, y testeando la veta de jaunty
<viperhoot> va bien hasta ahora
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, beta
<RoAkSoAx> no veta :P
<viperhoot> jajaja se me pasó, raro
<viperhoot> eso eso
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<Ddiods> hehehe
<Ddiods> la reunion de coordinación será mañana, no?.. iran?
<viperhoot> Ddiods, si, mañana
<viperhoot> yo la sigo por irc
<Ddiods> plop!
<frndo> como la reunion estara x irc tmb?
<frndo> buenas noches viperhoot
<viperhoot> frndo, nose, pero porsiaca me aparezco por aqui a esa hora
<Ddiods> podriamos ir publicando el irc lo q se va hablando, dicen q ahi hay wifi, solo faltara q alguien lleve su portatil
<frndo> uy por cierto brothers, estoy a dias de comprarme una
<frndo> pero necesito referencias
<Ddiods> Wilson ?
<frndo> alguno de ustedes me recomienda alguna marca?
<frndo> jaja obvio Wilson
<frndo> pero marcas?
<Ddiods> por favor con respeto.. el Sr. Wilson.. (como Daniel el travieso)
<Ddiods> yo tengo buenas referencias de las DELL o HP
<frndo> xD si, el Sr Wilson xD
<Ddiods> debo salir, nos vemos mañana (a los que vayan)
<viperhoot> okas
<viperhoot> yo lo sigo desde irc
<frndo> viperhoot ustedes siempre se conectan?
<frndo> la irc?
<frndo> osea por lo general son los mismo?
<frndo> mismos**?
<viperhoot> hmm depende
<viperhoot> siempre se aparece uno que otro nuevo
<viperhoot> la idea es tener este canal irc para coordinar actividades o servir de ayuda a nuevos
<viperhoot> o charlar de lo que se venga en gana :D
<frndo> jaja bien, como te llamas?
<frndo> osea nombre real?
<viperhoot> Dante
<frndo> a mi derecha aparece una lista, de conectados, pero hay algunos como juanpe que aparece en plomo
<frndo> xq?
<frndo> yo soy Fernando, un gusto
<viperhoot> frndo, si no es por aqui, por la lista de correo también encuentras a varios usuarios por si necesitad de ayuda
<viperhoot> frndo, eso quiere decir que se encuentran con ausencia marcada
<frndo> que lista de correo?
<viperhoot> pera te paso el link
 * viperhoot está descargando via torrent y su ancho de banda para otras cosas anda lenta
<viperhoot> frndo, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe  esa
<frndo> ok gracias
<Juanpe> o/
<genelyk> mañana reunion ya saben
<viperhoot> sipiriri
<genelyk> 6.30 en vivanda de miraflores
<genelyk> q mala suerte q ahora ste en tacna
<genelyk> jojojojojo
<viperhoot> juas juas
<genelyk> y no olviden
<genelyk> mañana cooperar con el planeta
<genelyk>  tenems q apagar la tv 2 horas
<Juanpe> eso
<viperhoot> hahaha
 * Juanpe siempre colabora en esos dias :P
<genelyk> tenemos q salvar el planeta del calentamiento global
<genelyk> d 8 a 10
<genelyk> apagemos la  tv
<genelyk> y salvaremos muchos arboles
 * Juanpe no apagara la tv, solo cambiara de canal :P
<genelyk> bah
<genelyk> apaga nomaz
<genelyk> q capaz sale en las noticias
<Juanpe> no si tengo cable :P
<Juanpe> pfff
<genelyk> uhmm
<genelyk>  cablee
<genelyk> uhmmm
<neosergio> Juanpe: mejor ve pron
<Juanpe> claro ps sino de donde jala electricidad la tv :P
<Juanpe> neosergio: plz tu eres el master
<genelyk> azu
<genelyk> q trankilo es ilo
<genelyk> T_T
<genelyk> me gutamas lima
<Juanpe> tu eres protagonisata de "5 dedos de furia" o tu ultimo exito "mi mano cobra vida" :P
<genelyk>  a cada rato matan gente x ai
<Juanpe> genelyk: ilo?
<Juanpe> haha
<genelyk> an visto
<neosergio> XD
<genelyk> see
<genelyk> Ilo -moquegua
<genelyk> toy de reserva x si vienen los chilenos
<genelyk> xD
<Juanpe> genelyk:  hehe pos si sigues asi te ponen en primera fila
<genelyk> capaz ah
<genelyk> xD
<Juanpe> los "paco" adelante con coraje, que para cuando se acabe la guerra nosotros nos salvamos</los_de_atras>
<genelyk> naaa
<Juanpe> neosergio: oe se metieron con oo en la lista del frijol :P
<genelyk>  toy adenlate
<neosergio> ahora toy trolleando en #linux-plug
<neosergio> Juanpe: ya deje en claro
<genelyk>  pa q cuanod pasen x aki me ago el muerto y se vallan de fren pa atraz
<genelyk> xD
<Juanpe> jaja
<neosergio> necesitamo gente proactiva
 * Juanpe se apunta xq le gusta trollear tb
<Juanpe> :P
<neosergio> como no hay
<neosergio> y se dedican a hablar
<neosergio> que no jodan
<Juanpe> hehe
<neosergio> oe Juanpe
<neosergio> necesito refuerzos
<neosergio> ven a trollear
<viperhoot> jajaj
<viperhoot> neosergio, donde ?
<neosergio> #linux-plug
<neosergio> XD
<Juanpe> oe neosergio no pasa nada en el plag
<Juanpe> a ver
<neosergio> XD
<neosergio> oe ese develcuy
<neosergio> no era del que trolleamo en el php-peru
<neosergio> ????
<Juanpe> haha
<Juanpe> si creo, lo paran botando de todos lados XD
<viperhoot> ni entiendo bien que quiere hacer
<neosergio> aer q hable ps
<neosergio> no estamos pa webadas
<Juanpe> hahaha
<neosergio> zzzzzzz me duermo en el plag
<neosergio> oe Juanpe ese brother no es el que dio charla de drupal for dummies mas aburridoooooooo
<viperhoot> pues yo sigo sin entender que planea hacer ese pata con ese nuevo sitio
<viperhoot> total, si ya hay un sitio, para que necesitamos un duplicado ?
<Juanpe> quien?
<viperhoot> digo no ?
<Juanpe> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<Juanpe> uuuuuuuuuutttttttttaaaaaaaaaa
<Juanpe> que haga un copy&paste
<neosergio> si igual nadie lo visitara
<neosergio> o tu lo visitas viperhoot
<neosergio> el potencial del plag es su lista de correo
<neosergio> pa que hacer una web que sea una copia mas de algun sitio de noticas
<neosergio> noticias
<neosergio> o algo
<Juanpe> yo ni siquiera sabia que el plug tenia pagfe
<viperhoot> eso digo
<Juanpe> neosergio: y esto es
<Juanpe> si ps
<viperhoot> carajo todo el mundo quiere pelear en el plag
<viperhoot> hahah
<neosergio> jajajja
<neosergio> utaaaaaaaaa ahora se van a agarrar
<neosergio> viene lo bueno
<viperhoot> neosergio, que canal ?
<viperhoot> :D
<neosergio> sangre
<neosergio> sangre
<neosergio> sangre
<neosergio> la del plag viperhoot
<Juanpe> jajaja
<Juanpe> seeeeeeeeeeeee
<neosergio> uy
<neosergio> uy
<neosergio> uuuuuuuu
 * Juanpe pa meter candela es experto
<neosergio> vamo Juanpe muestra tu experticia
<viperhoot> alguien me pone al tanto de xq pelean ?
<Juanpe> jaja
<neosergio> XD
<neosergio> ya arrugaron por ahi
<Juanpe> que beuna trolleada XD
<neosergio> XD
<neosergio> me gusta cuando tengo la razon
<neosergio> XD+
<neosergio> Juanpe: tu pata es terco, o no entiende la publicidad implicita del caso
<neosergio> llamemos al troll pezuñento
<Juanpe> tiene un cruce de feeling
<Juanpe> activa el wifi pezuñento
<neosergio> ya hice un llamado al troll
<neosergio> ojala conteste
<neosergio> y la trolleada de la noche fue deeeeeee
<soulseeee> las les
<neosergio> q tal
<soulseeee> bien
<soulseeee> tu
<neosergio> ahi dialogando sobre flisol en #apesol
<soulseeee> oh cuando es
<neosergio> 25 abril
<xander21c1> alguien sabe xq sale este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/142141/?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tienes linode?
<nxvl> tal vez
<nxvl> q es linode?
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> no, no tengo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha oks
<RoAkSoAx> nunca te compraste vps?
<nxvl> nope
<Guest44881> linuxsapiens.co.cc
<dantrix> holas,
<dantrix> como llego a la reuna de hoydesde faucett con la marina?
<dantrix_> decia como puedo llegar mas rapido a la reuna desde faucett con la marina
 * dantrix_ aunque me parece que va  ser con esos chiquitos que dicen taxi
<dantrix> hasta que hora durará la reunion?
<dantrix> nxvl: ?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-02
<finder24> hola gente tux- ubuntu-pe
<dantrix> hola esntan en la reuna?
<dantrix> holaaaaa
<dantrix> xander21c: hola
<dantrix> empezo la reunion
<dantrix> ?
<dantrix> xander21c: cuanto durará , yo salgo en 15 minutos, con un taxi desde faucett con marina, cuestion de 20 minutos, llego?
<xander21c> si normal
<xander21c> :)
<genlyk> ya acabo la reunionen vivanda?
<viperhoot> Juanpe, tu sabes quien dirige cix.pe ?
<Juanpe> el webmaster? o el coordinador de cix?
<viperhoot> y él es... ?
<Juanpe> cnieto es el coordinador del frijol en cix
<viperhoot> es que me suena a chiclayo y por ahi sabes
<Juanpe> y dkdnt es el webmostro
<viperhoot> ah ok
<Juanpe> jeje
<viperhoot> que tan seria es la idea ?
<Juanpe> cix es chiclayo :P
<viperhoot> quiero un subdominio ahi para un blog, pero no sea que se desanimen y me lo eliminen pronto
<Juanpe> pos la llevan llevan bien hasta donde he visto
<Juanpe> pidelo nomas
<viperhoot> ok ok
<viperhoot> vua usarlo entons
<Juanpe> ellos dan
<Juanpe> bueno asi me dijeron
<Juanpe> oki
<viperhoot> ajá
<Juanpe> viperhoot: en #cisluss esta el webmonster ahora
<viperhoot> oks
<viperhoot> en un toke veo
<frndo> .
<RoAkSoAx> frndo, cuando requieras ayuda has tu pregunta directamente aqui o sino en #ubuntu-es
<frndo> Alguien me puede decir por favor como puedo crear un script?
<frndo> ok gracias
<frndo> Bueno, esque no me he podido registrar en ubuntu-pe, no se xq me rechaza o no me reconoce
<frndo> pero no se si tu podrias ayudarme a crear un script
<RoAkSoAx> frndo, http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<frndo> bueno, en si esto es lo que quiero hacer mira: http://www.blogubuntu.com/diccionario-de-la-rae-en-la-terminal/comment-page-1/#comment-6264
<frndo> y he leido varios tutos pero no logro entenderlo bien
<RoAkSoAx> frndo, crea un archivo
<RoAkSoAx> abre tu terminal
<frndo> ok abierta
<RoAkSoAx> crea un archivo asi: vim archivo.sh
<frndo> como creo el archivo desde la terminal
<frndo> ok
<RoAkSoAx> luego pones la tecla i para insertar
<RoAkSoAx> luego pegas el contenido: #!/bin/bash
<RoAkSoAx> lynx -dump –nolist “buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_ HTML=2&LEMA=”$1
<RoAkSoAx> luego haces chmod +x archivo.sh
<RoAkSoAx> y luego: sh archivo.sh
<nxvl> q pendejo eres, lo mandas a usar vim defrente
<frndo> no corre nada! =/
<frndo> ya pegue todo y siento que uso el block de notas xq no me compila nada
<nxvl> bash no se compila
<nxvl> y si, vim es un editor de texto como el block de notas
<frndo> osea listo, puede cerrar mi terminal y ya esta?
<RoAkSoAx> frndo, pon archivo.sh palabra-a-buscar
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si yo siguiera tus instrucciones hubiese acabado con un archivo asi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/142949/
<nxvl> ah eso es lo que quieremos
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no dije nada
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, plop
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<frndo> uhmmm... ok cerre la terminal, voy a hacer todo de nuevo
<frndo> una consulta, en ves de poner archivo.sh puedo ponerle nombre al archivo, x ejemplo "rae.sh"
<frndo> ?
<frndo> RoAkSoAx??? nxvl??? estan ahi??
<xander21c> si ponle rae.sh
<frndo> ok gracias, sigo entonces
<RoAkSoAx> frndo, si
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oe no le quieres hacer un pentest a mi vps?
<frndo> me salen un monton de lineas, osea viñetas y abajo dice "rae.sh" [New File]
<frndo> hago i para insertar
<frndo> y pego la cosa de arriba y luego como lo guardo?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ip
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pm
<frndo> bueno me quede en
<frndo>  arriba y luego como lo guardo?
<frndo> <nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no
<frndo> <nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ip
<frndo> <RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pm
<frndo> sorry, me quede en:
<frndo> lynx -dump –nolist “buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_ HTML=2&LEMA=”$1
<frndo> chmod +x rae.sh
<frndo> sh rae.sh
<frndo> luego como lo guardo?
<RoAkSoAx> frndo, Escape y luego pones : y luego wq y enter
<frndo> bueno, me de que he creado el scropt eso no hay duda, pero cuando escribo rae palabra no me busca nada, de todas maneras gracias
<frndo> me dice
<frndo> bash: rae: orden no encontrada
<nxvl> ./rae.sh foo
<nxvl> me fui
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: explica bien pes!
<frndo> nxvl, en donde debi poner eso?¿
<frndo> please
<frndo> para corregirlo
<frndo> tengo esto
<frndo> #!/bin/bash
<frndo> lynx -dump –nolist “buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_ HTML=2&LEMA=”$1
<frndo> chmod +x rae.sh
<frndo> sh rae.sh
<Juanpe> ./rae.sh wii
<frndo> Juanpe le agrego no mas?
<Juanpe> pos no
<frndo> si no?
<frndo> le cambio algo?
<Juanpe> con ./rae.sh ejecutas tu script
<Juanpe> y wii
<Juanpe> es el valor que le mandas
<Juanpe> o parametro
<frndo> me sale permiso denegado
<Juanpe> le diste chmod +x rae.sh  ???
<Juanpe> tiene que tener permisos de ejecucion
<frndo> claro
<frndo> mira este es mi script
<frndo> #!/bin/bash
<frndo> lynx -dump –nolist “buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_ HTML=2&LEMA=”$1
<frndo> chmod +x rae.sh
<frndo> sh rae.sh
<frndo> bueno, me voy gracias de todas maneras
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> este metio chmod +x rae.sh y sh rae.sh al script
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: explica bien pes carajo!
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: :D
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, toy configurando los ads en mi sitio web... :P
<nxvl> veste
<RoAkSoAx> y no taba presntando mucha atencion
<Juanpe> haha
<nxvl> wii los dns's de TdP se volvieron a ir al diablo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pa ke usas esas webadas.. usa nomas los de opendns
<nxvl> cuales son?
<nxvl> btw, no puedo hacerle ping a tu vps
<nxvl> mm, creo q es TdP
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ping roaksoax.com
<nxvl> no llego ni a los dnss de opendns
<nxvl> ah no, ya llegue
<nxvl> pero pierdo varios paquetes
<nxvl> meh, me voa almorzar
<xander21c> nxvl: taz?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> pasame tu archivo config de terminator
<nxvl> ya no tengo
<nxvl> terminator viene con un configurador grafico
<nxvl> ahora uso eso
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> o sabes como hacer para q jale la configuracion gnome terminal?
<xander21c> x la transparencia no anda
<xander21c> y en terminal si
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-03
<mib_7izonp> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<mib_7izonp> en ubuntu 8.04
<dantrix> q?
<dantrix> mib_7izonp:  Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar"
<mib_7izonp> couldn´t open zd1201cobm.inf : no existe el fichero o directorio at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219
<mib_7izonp> eso me aparece
<mib_7izonp> cuando trato de instalar la tarjeta inalambrica
<mib_7izonp> zyair b120
<Ddiods> Buenas
<iap2001> :P
<xander21c> holas iap2001
<DarkDemon> ¿?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-04
<Pako> hola amigos, necesito una ayuda
<Pako> alguien x aki
<montesinos> Hola, alguien me podria decir como acceder a mi particion D de Windows? desde Xubuntu 8.10
<s4ck> holas
<dantrix> holas
<s4ck> holas
<dantrix> que news s4ck
<s4ck> holas dantrix
<s4ck> estas en peru?
<dantrix> si
<dantrix> y tu?
<s4ck> tb
<dantrix> por algo es #ubuntu-pe
<s4ck> hoy habia reunion de involucrate?
<s4ck> sabes algo?
<dantrix> no se
<dantrix> en la pagina de debian comunmente ponene la reunion de involucrate
<s4ck> ok....una consulta
<dantrix> si
<s4ck> sabs como configurar una impresora minolta en ubuntu
<s4ck> uso ubuntu 8.10
<dantrix> no lo encuentras por defecto?
<s4ck> y no eh podido configurar ni instalar esta impresora konica minolta bizhub 160
<s4ck> alguna idea de configuracion
<s4ck> por lo k se las konicas usan gdi..osea diseñadassola para win2
<dantrix> no
<s4ck> bueno gracias de todas maneras..seguire buscando
<DiMiTri_696> como s que tarjeta madre tiene mi maquina
<Ddiods> Buenas
<mib_xtcjfg> hola a todos que tal!
<mib_xtcjfg> alguien me podria dar un toq de referencias sobre ubuntu
<mib_xtcjfg> entre a la web y suena a lo que interesante
<mib_xtcjfg> pero quisiera saber que tan compatible es con los programas
<mib_xtcjfg> de adobe (illustrator, photoshop, adboe air, etc)
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-05
<sad> hola
<Javier_Tacna> hola
<Javier_Tacna> hola
<Javier_Tacna> alguien por alli??
<Javier_Tacna> HOLA
<Javier_Tacna> HOLA LKAJSDFLKJASDLKFJAOSDIFJASD
<Javier_Tacna> FASKLDJFHASLKDJFHASDKJFASD
<Javier_Tacna> FLDKFJALSKDJFLASKDJFA
<Javier_Tacna> LKAJSDLFKJASDLFKJAÑDLSKFAS
<Javier_Tacna> LKJALDKFJALSDKFJALÑSDKJF
<Javier_Tacna> LKJASDLKFJAÑLDKJFAÑLSKDJFÑLASKDJFÑLASKDJFÑLAKSDJFÑLAKSDJFÑLKASDJFLÑKASJDFLÑKAJSDFÑLKASDJFÑLAKSDJFÑLKASDJFÑLKASDJFÑLASDF
<Tachi> hola
<Tachi> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-06
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ping
 * nxvl runs
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-07
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en que aerolinea vas a viajar para el UDS
<nxvl> KLM
<RoAkSoAx> oh no pasas por USA
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> te dieron sponsorship?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, isp
<RoAkSoAx> sip
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero tengo ke sacar la pinche visa
<RoAkSoAx> creo que viajare en AA nomas
<nxvl> piedele a maria/claire/marianna q te manden la carta de invitacion
<nxvl> yo fui solo con eso y mis reservas
<nxvl> reservas as in hotel y pasajes
<nxvl> perguntale a los del FL-LoCo, por ahi q sacas mismo vuelo q ellos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si ya tengo la carta de invitacion pero en PDF. A ti te mandaron original?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> imprimi esa nomas
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y para el seguro?
<nxvl> me dijeron q faaacil me pedian la original, pero no me la pidieron
<nxvl> ah, yo tengo seguro de canonical
<nxvl> imprimi eso
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo seguro de la U pero no se como hacer para enviar eso
<RoAkSoAx> porq yo solo envio por correo mi aplicacion de visa
<nxvl> no creo q sea internacional el de la U
<nxvl> vas a tener q comprar uno
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si es internacional
<nxvl> ah tons nomal
<nxvl> imprime la poliza nomas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, eso es lo q no tengo, compre pro inet... y de ahi me mandaron mi tarjeta y ya
<RoAkSoAx> pero ya le escribi a los del seguro a ver ke dicen
<nxvl> tienes q tener la poliza en algun lado
<nxvl> la q yo tengo es RECONTRA general ah
<nxvl> es tipo la q sale en la web explicando lo q da el seguro
<nxvl> y me lo aceptaron
<nxvl> pero llamaron a canonical a confirmar datos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oks xvre. voy a ver como hago eso
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-08
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oe, a que tipo de visa aplico, visitante no?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> turista nomas
<RoAkSoAx> yanto :)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, Oe, debo pedirle a la agencia de viajes que solo me reserve el ticket hasta que me den la visa, verdad? Una vez con al visa ya ordeno que lo compren...
<nxvl> teoricamente
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, eso tendre que hacer al parecer entoncs
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-09
<dantrix> hellos
<dantrix> RoAkSoAx: hola, pregunta de novato, me recomendarias instalar 10.04 RC en el FLISOL, o 9.10?
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, yo estoy utilizando 10.04 desde alpha2 creo :)
<RoAkSoAx> tanto en mi latpop como en netbook
<RoAkSoAx> sin mayores problemas
<RoAkSoAx> y ahora esta bien estable
<RoAkSoAx> yo te recomendaria que instales 10.04
<dantrix> es lo que pensaba, pero queria escuchar una voz experta
<dantrix> se agradece
<dantrix> RoAkSoAx: tu eres de Arequipa no?
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, si
<RoAkSoAx> soy de aqp
<dantrix> vas a estar por allá para el FLISOL
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, ya no vivo en Peru :)
<dantrix> ahhh
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-10
<nikecru666> hey RoAkSoAx, que tal como estas?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-04-06
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<kernak> la
<kernak> ola
<kernak> una pregunta
<kernak> ai alguien ai
<kernak> xd
#ubuntu-pe 2011-04-08
<laleche> por favor me pueden ayudar con esto meto la información por que es lo que he encontrado llevo unos meses y no consigo hacer funcionar el mando: "hauppauge nova td 500" "ubuntu 10.04" v4l "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw firmware file" "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw firmware file"  mudules lirc_mceusb2 lirc_dev lirc_i2c lircd.conf. hauppauge_novat500 lircd.conf  lircmd.conf.hauppage lircmd.conf lircmd.conf.hauppage lircd.conf.hauppauge .lircrc
<anton0417> buenos dias cibernautas
<Ddiods> Buenas..
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-02
<Ddiods> Buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Hola!
<Ddiods> JoseAntonioR: Que tal? Como stas?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Todo muy bien, esperando la reunión, y tú?
<Ddiods> bien, trabajando un poco en un proyecto q tengo, puede q me demore en ver lo q escriben en el chat, pero estaré atento a la reu
<Ddiods> JoseAntonioR: cual es la agenda de hoy?
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, hay que ver unos temas del FLISOL, luego en la comunidad en general, y ver si se hacen algunos anuncios.
<Ddiods> JoseAntonioR: ya hay voluntarios inscritos?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Unos cuantos, pero sí.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Disculpa, pero vamos a retrasar unos minutos la reunión, porque como ves, no hay mucha gente.
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: No hay problema, yo espero... quienes faltan?
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, principalmente Dante y Michael, porque Nicolás se encuentra aquí. Además, el resto de la comunidad.
<lince2200> holaaaaaaa... espero llegar a tiempo....
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Sí, todavía no empezamos :)
<lince2200> ok..
<revenger98> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> revenger98: Hola!
<revenger98> hola q tal
<Ddiods> JoseAntonioR: Acabo de tener una emergencia familiar, debo salir por una hora, regreso... perdón.
<revenger98> me entere de una reunio por la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: No hay problema.
<JoseeAntonioR> revenger98: Sí, mandé un mensaje
<revenger98> es algo reservado }?
<JoseeAntonioR> revenger98: No, para nada :) Veremos diversos temas.
<revenger98> oky
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Hola!
<adolphus> buenas
<adolphus> comovan
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Todo muy bien. La reunión empezará en breve, estamos esperando a algunos miembros del council.
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, los presentes levanten la mano. o/
 * revenger98 presente
<revenger98> je
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<adolphus> Aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> revenger98: Por si acaso, estamos juntando voluntarios para el FLISOL, si es que deseas apuntarte puedes hacerlo en http://bit.ly/HuTshz
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c, josemld: Hola!
 * xander21c Buenas Noches
<revenger98> suena interesante, pero en si en que consiste en la participacion ?
<josemld> hola xander
<josemld> eres el moderador?
<JoseeAntonioR> revenger98: Vamos a tener un stand, y se darán charlas. Consiste en repartir CDs y hacer instalaciones. Después se darán más detalles.
<revenger98> ok
<xander21c> josemld: JoseeAntonioR lo es ;)
<lince2200> ok..
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: sera CDs 2x1??
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Creo que sí, hay que ver como van las cosas
<xander21c> lo que deberiamos fomentar es el uso de mas USB Live, los cds no son tan amigables con el ambiente
<lince2200> buen punto...
<lince2200> se puede instalar ubuntu en una memoria usb???
<xander21c> asi es
<xander21c> en una y desde una
<adolphus> botear
<lince2200> cuanto demora en cargar... desde una memoria usb??
<adolphus> BOOTEAR el S.O
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, creo que empezaremos la reunión, y si Dante llega después le doy un chair.
<iap2001> hi everybody
<JoseeAntonioR> iap2001: Hola :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Llegas justo a tiempo, vamos a comenzar.
<iap2001> bene!
<lince2200> sip...
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, y bienvenidos a la reunión de Ubuntu Perú del 1 de Abril del 2012.
<JoseeAntonioR> Los miembros del council presentes son xander21c, nxvl y JoseeAntonioR.
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Apr  2 01:22:17 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair nxvl xander21c
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR nxvl xander21c
<lince2200> xander... una consulta... has instalado ubuntu desde una memoria usb??
<iap2001> yo instale ubuntu desde memoria usb!
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, vamos por el tema de la reunión
<JoseeAntonioR> #meetingname Reunión de Ubuntu Peru del 1 de Abril el 2012
<JoseBot> The meeting name has been set to 'reunión_de_ubuntu_peru_del_1_de_abril_el_2012'
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Información general
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Información general
<josemld> que ambiente xander
<josemld> jaja
<xander21c> sorry llamado de la naturaleza :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, está bien.
<lince2200> ??
<xander21c> lince2200: esa opcion estaba disponible desde hace unas versiones atras lo he usado varias veces
<JoseeAntonioR> Un momento, para terminar de poner las flags.
<josemld> invitenme a su conferencia
<josemld> este es mi blog: elblogdeling.wordpress.com
<lince2200> es tan rapido como instalar desde cd??
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +v JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, ahora sí.
<iap2001> no es "tan" rapido, es "mas" rapido
<JoseeAntonioR> Vamos a comenzar, como dijimos, dando información general
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, podemos ver temas de soporte luego de la reunión?
<lince2200> hay que ver cuanto nos demoraria copiar, el instalador ubuntu en una memoria usb
<xander21c> señores sigamos con la reunion sobre el FLISOL
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +m
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: cuantos voluntarios van??
<JoseeAntonioR> Por el momento, tenemos 6 voluntarios en Lima, y uno en provincia.
<JoseeAntonioR> Dos de los voluntarios en Lima desean dar una charla.
<JoseeAntonioR> Perdón, son tres.
<josemld> oe y que pueden hacer los voluntarios
<josemld> de provincia
<josemld> Jose Antonio?
<JoseeAntonioR> josemld: Un momento, vamos a terminar de informar. Vamos por partes.
<adolphus> FLISOL - ULADECH es valido por la comuidad  Ubuntu
<josemld> en CHIMBOTE?
<JoseeAntonioR> El FLISOL es el Festival Latinoamericano de Instalación de SOftware Libre.
<JoseeAntonioR> En este evento se dan diversas charlas, se hacen instalaciones de software y sistemas operativos, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> Como Ubuntu-PE, nos están ofreciendo tener un stand, con voluntarios que nos puedan apoyar.
<adolphus> si en Chimbote
<JoseeAntonioR> El apoyo consiste en reparto de CDs, y instalación.
<JoseeAntonioR> En cuanto al reparto de CDs, se está pensando utilizar el método 2x1. Es decir, se entrega un CD grabado a cambio de 2 CDs en blanco.
<josemld> ah ya y que Fecha es el FLISOL
<JoseeAntonioR> El FLISOL va a ser el 28 de Abril.
<xander21c> http://flisol.pe/
<JoseeAntonioR> La información puede ser encontrada en el link que Michael ha proporcionado.
<JoseeAntonioR> Esta vez, la participación formal en el FLISOL, contaría como una contribución para la aprobación del LoCo.
<JoseeAntonioR> Como muchos de ustedes saben, somos un LoCo no aprobado. Esto sería dar un paso adelante hacia la aprobación.
<JoseeAntonioR> Cambiando de tema, se está pensando hacer una migración de servidores.
<JoseeAntonioR> Es decir, se migrará de los servidores que se tienen en el momento hacia otros proporcionados por un usuario, o por Canonical.
<JoseeAntonioR> En estos días se estará haciendo una votación mediante la Mailing List, para decidir lo más apropiado.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahora sí, creo que podemos pasar a lo que es el voluntariado del FLISOl 2012.
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic FLISOL 2012
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: FLISOL 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> Se está haciendo una convocatoria para que los usuarios de nuestra comunidad puedan participar del FLISOL.
<adolphus> el FLISOL  de Chimbote es parte de ca comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Sí.
<adolphus> tambien va ha ver voluntariado
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Sí. Vamos por partes, todo se va a mencionar. Paciencia.
<JoseeAntonioR> Para los que deseen apuntarse como voluntarios, pueden hacerlo aquí: http://bit.ly/HuTshz
<JoseeAntonioR> El formulario ya ha sido enviado a la lista de correos, y estamos esperando a que las personas se apunten. La fecha límite es el 5 de Abril.
<JoseeAntonioR> Esperamos poder contar con una cantidad razonable de voluntarios.
<JoseeAntonioR> Luego de hacer esto, se hará una reunión presencial, para poder especificar los puntos a cubrir, cómo se cubrirán, y para firmar una hoja de compromiso.
<adolphus> pero solo menciona Lima y q pasa con provincias
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: No creo que con uno o dos voluntarios se pueda manejar provincia. Si hay, como mencioné, una cantidad razonable en provincia, se podrá hacer.
<JoseeAntonioR> No sé si alguien tiene alguna duda al respecto.
<adolphus> soy de chimbote y aca la ULADECH hace  siempre FLISOL
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR:  adolphus : lo que podriamos hacer es enviar un mail a los coordinadores de las sedes provinciales y comentarles q tenemos voluntarios de ubuntu en su ciudad y quieren ayudar
<adolphus> me parece perfecto
<xander21c> enviandoles sus datos
<iap2001> tengo un duda
<JoseeAntonioR> iap2001: Mencionala
<iap2001> como me puedo comprometer si no se que hace el volutariado?
<JoseeAntonioR> iap2001: Es lo que vamos a mencionar con detalle.
<iap2001> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> En el caso de los voluntarios, tendrían que apoyar en el stand o stands de Ubuntu, orientar a las visitas sobre Ubuntu, llevar o usar una laptop para hacer demostraciones, repartir y grabar CDs de Ubuntu, e instalar Ubuntu en las computadoras de quienes lo deseen.
<JoseeAntonioR> Aparte, habrán personas que darán charlas, sobre Ubuntu o diversos temas que puedan tener relación con Ubuntu.
<adolphus> conosco profesores q me enseñaron q podrian dar charlas
<adolphus> gratuitas
<adolphus> como prodria hacer para q lo inviten a dar charla
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Podríamos tenerlo en consideración
<xander21c> adolphus: tendrias q contactar al coordinador de la sede
<adolphus> como podria hacer eso ademas no sale la fecha del festival
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Como hemos mencionado, es el 28 de Abril
<xander21c> FLISOL PERÚ 2012
<xander21c> Sábado 28 de abril de 2012, desde las 9am
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add http://flisol.pe
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: FLISOL 2012 || http://flisol.pe
<xander21c> alguna pregunta adicional  sobre el voluntariado??
<adolphus> se va ha tener todas las versiones del ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Sólo las dos últimas, no veo razón para tener todas.
<adolphus> ubuntu,kubuntu,solaris,mandriva, centos
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Nos concentramos en Ubuntu, somos Ubuntu-PE
<adolphus> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguna otra duda?
<xander21c> deberiamos tener los isos de kunbuntu y Xubuntu para grabar x si se solicita
<xander21c> en especial Xubuntu q es bien ligera
<JoseeAntonioR> Xubuntu y Lubuntu
<adolphus> hablaron tambien sobre instalar desde usb
<xander21c> por experiencia siempre hay alguien q lo pide o pregunta x ellas, las puedo tener en virtual
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, sería bueno.
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Eso es otra cosa, si es que una persona desea se le puede hacer el LiveUSB
<adolphus> bootear los isos
<JoseeAntonioR> Para eso es el LiveUSB
<JoseeAntonioR> Parece que varias personas están teniendo problemas con el webchat.
<adolphus> tambien he visto q algunos desean tener  2 S.O Linux y Windows
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: A qué te refieres?
<adolphus> llevan sus pc y q le instalen el linux pero ya teniendo otro S.O puesto  oseas se le instala en otra particion
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: personas que querran tener dual boot
<xander21c> Windows y Ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, se puede hacer.
<Ddiods> Buenas noches
<xander21c> hola Ddiods
<iap2001> que vaina, me desconectaron :P
<genelyk> ya ta
<genelyk> hi
<iap2001> preguntaba si no habria problema en conseguir con poca anticipacio la ulytima version que sale el 26
<JoseeAntonioR> El ISO se descarga rápidamente
<iap2001> ubuntu 12.04 sale el 26
<xander21c> iap2001:  no deberia haberlo
<JoseeAntonioR> El ISO se descarga rápidamente, y con solo uno es más que suficiente
<xander21c> ya ha sucedido antes :D con que se tenga unos 10 o 20 Cds grabados
<genelyk> see
<Ddiods> generalmente unos 10 estarian bien
<genelyk> yo llevo el lubuntu y xubuntu
<genelyk> XD
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200 me dice que podría llevar unos 20 a 30 CDs en blanco
<xander21c> bacan
<xander21c> alguien va llevar laptop???
<lince2200> listo... gracias Jose...
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: No hay problema.
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, un momento, benonsoftware nos ayudará a arreglar el problema con la gente del webchat.
<JoseeAntonioR> @op benonsoftware
<Ddiods> xander21c talvez mi novia me pueda prestar la suya
<iap2001> creo que mi laptop estara habilitada para esa fecha :p
<xander21c> Ddiods: seriamos dos dependiendo de la sede donde estemos
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: I can work with JoseBot without being op, ok?
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: Yes, you can, try via PM or here.
<benonsoftware> @mode -r
<JoseBot> benonsoftware: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-pe,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Ddiods> xander21c: Preferiria la del Callo..
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: Anyone have ops here?
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -r
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: Just the bot, and UbuntuIrcCouncil
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: +r only allows registered users
<benonsoftware> okies
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: Thanks!
<benonsoftware> I would recommand telling #ubuntu-irc to get someone else here ops
<benonsoftware> No worries
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, continuando con la reunión.
<JoseeAntonioR> Lo de las sedes dependerá del número de voluntarios.
<lince2200> una consulta... que actividades se hara en el evento...?
<JoseeAntonioR> Por el momento, hay 3 en Lima Norte, y 4 en el Callao.
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Charlas, instalación, reparto de CDs, orientación, etc
<lince2200> en que local se instalara el stand de ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> Es lo que mencionaba, lo de los voluntarios.
<genelyk> xander21c:  a q sede vas?
<Ddiods> Ahorita vuelvo...
<xander21c> genelyk: Norte
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: No hay problema.
<genelyk> xander21c: okz  ai llevo las imagenes tons
<lince2200> que cosas... se requieren, en que cantidades aproximadas???
<xander21c> genelyk: si plz
<adolphus> en  q sitio va ha ser en Lima norte
<lince2200> creo que en comas...
<JoseeAntonioR> Toda la información de locales, fechas, horas, etc. está en la página web
<xander21c> Lima Norte
<xander21c> Lugar *
<xander21c> Centro Cívico de la Municipalidad de Comas Av. 22 de Agosto y Av. Universitaria, Santa Luzmila, Comas
<lince2200> el nuevo local que esta en santa luzmila...
<lince2200> exacto...
<xander21c> Callao
<xander21c> Lugar *
<xander21c> Av. Juan Pablo II N° 306 - Bellavista
<lince2200> habran stand de ubuntu, en ambos lugares??
<xander21c> lince2200: dependiendo de los cantidad de voluntarios
<lince2200> eso es cierto.... ahunque seria bueno... consentrarnos en un solo local..... para no perder fuerza...
<genelyk> es q pa algunas se le hace largo el viaje
<iap2001> a mi por ejem me da lo mismo cualqrira de las dos... es una viaje interprovincial, por no decir casi internacional. Vivo en Punta Negra
<lince2200> a veces se requieren pequeños sacrificios...
<genelyk> asu, pero full panamericana XD
<iap2001> humm son cerca de 70km
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, podemos continuar con la reunión?
<lince2200> sip...
<genelyk> 70 ?
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +m
<xander21c> Señores recuerden incribirse para como voluntarios
<xander21c> asi mismo se solicitara un coference pack con material publicitario para repartir entre las sedes
<JoseeAntonioR> Este material se repartirá para hacer la difusión del sistema. Luego se va a ver el método específico que se va a usar.
<xander21c> consiste en Stickers, Cintas para Fotocheck / USB, polos y pins
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -m
<JoseeAntonioR> No, los polos no van.
<genelyk> xq
<genelyk>  no los polos
<genelyk> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> Vienen las cintas, los stickers, y los pins.
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: Por favor, recuerda escribir en una sola línea.
<lince2200> y como se conseguiran el material publicitario
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Canonical lo proporciona.
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: No está incluído en el pack para LoCos no aprobados.
<lince2200> ok
<xander21c> genelyk: cambiaron el pack, mi error
<xander21c> Pack B for Non-Approved Loco Teams contain x25 mixed sticker sheets x55 Lanyards Name badges (Loco to produce their own) Ubuntu leaflets (Loco to create a project to produce their own ideas)
<genelyk> mmmm
<JoseeAntonioR> El pack lo proporciona Canonical, y está a su discreción la aceptación de la solicitud,
<lince2200> habran tripticos?... seria bueno tener un modelo en odf o pdf
<adolphus> si se puede seria exelente
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Sería una buena opción.
<genelyk> algun voluntario q quiera hacerlo ?
<xander21c> yo tengo uno q usamos casi siempre en scribus lo busco y lo paso a la lista capaz quitarle tanto floro
<lince2200> ok...
<lince2200> aqui en internet encontre uno
<lince2200> http://www.slideshare.net/guludem/triptico-linux
<Ddiods> me parece q hay modelos de tripticos y eso en http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/es
<lince2200> ahunque esta un poco desactualizado
<Ddiods> pero podemos usar los modelos..
<genelyk> creo q para hardy teniamos uno
<Ddiods> teniamos en ingles..
<JoseeAntonioR> Eso lo veremos después. xander21c mencionó que tenemos uno.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, creo que ya no hay más temas para tratar, estamos dando vueltas.
<genelyk> tons  seria bueno q los q puedan
<xander21c> ok creo q podemos recopilar 2 o 3 modelos y ponerlos a votación en la proxima reuna
<genelyk> lleve unos cuantos impresos
<xander21c> ojo q deben verse bien en B/N en caso de que decidamos imprimir para repartir ya que color seria un ojo de la cara
<xander21c> Señores me tengo q ir
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, ya no hay nada más que tratar.
 * xander21c Buenas Noches, Leo el Log
<JoseeAntonioR> Esos eran los puntos a tratar.
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien tiene algo que decir?
<adolphus> na mas
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias por asistir a la reunión de hoy.
<JoseeAntonioR> Recuerden que el log se encuentra en el link que el bot dará al terminar la reunión. Será pasado a la lista de correos más tarde.
<JoseeAntonioR> Les recordamos que la próxima reunión es en dos semanas, a las 8pm.
<JoseeAntonioR> Nuevamente, gracias por asistir, y buenas noches.
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG || Voluntarios para el FLISOL, rellenar el formulario: http://bit.ly/HuTshz
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Apr  2 02:45:40 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-04-02-01.22.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -v xander21c
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -v nxvl
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -v JoseeAntonioR
<adolphus> adios
<adolphus> nos encintramos la proxima reunion
<JoseeAntonioR> adolphus: Hasta luego.
<Ddiods> nos vemos, saludos :D
<genelyk> byee
<Damylley9> ayuda , he instalado el ubuntu 11.10, en una hp d530, pero el sonido es interno y no suena, enla pantalla dice quye esta sonando
<Damylley9> pero no c escucha nada, pero cuando le pongo un parlante externo, suena de la ptm
<Damylley9> kien podria ayudamre
<Damylley9> hola
<Damylley9> ningun ubuntero en peru
<Damylley9> que nota
<Damylley9> no c vale
<Damylley9> nadieeeeeeeeeeee
<sebaxt> hola
<sebaxt> tengo una consulta
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-03
<helpe5346> hola
<helpe5346> buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> helpe5346: Hola!
<helpe5346> hola JoseeAntonioR
<helpe5346> buscando webchat entre aqui
<helpe5346> umm pero busco ayuda relacionada a webchat
<JoseeAntonioR> helpe5346: Dime, en qué te puedo ayudar.
<helpe5346> quisiera saber si se conoce de algun webchat en codigo PHP, perl, o ajax que me permita conectar via web a un servidor IRC.
<helpe5346> He buscado encontre varios pero en flash y java pero el servidor IRC para el cual busco no tiene puerto policy 384
<helpe5346> probe con CGI:IRC pero no consigo que funcione adecuadamente
<helpe5346> segun soporte de mi hosting
<JoseeAntonioR> helpe5346: Me puedes dar un segundo, por favor?
<helpe5346> hola?
<helpe5346> se me frizo esta ventana
<JoseeAntonioR> helpe5346: Hola, sí. Acabo de volver.
<helpe5346> :o
<helpe5346> si gracias
<helpe5346> y sigo en la busqueda
<helpe5346> me pregunto si talves existe alguna persona que me pueda orientar ó algun tutorial
<helpe5346> el año pasado buscaba webchat en flash pero decian que el servidor IRC necesitaba un policy port instalado y como el servidor carece de ese puerto y ese policy instalado
<helpe5346> entonces no servia de nada del webchat en flash
<helpe5346> tambien vi el conocido mibbit pero ccon su codigo cerrado no puede conectarse al servidor
<JoseeAntonioR> Por qué no usas el webchat de freenode?
<helpe5346> este webchat es "qwebirc"
<helpe5346> busque tambien relacionado a eso
<helpe5346> y lei algo de que se necesita habilitar no se si un puerto o instalar o modificar algo
<helpe5346> en el servidor IRC
<helpe5346> esdecir tener acceso al root algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> Te soy sincero, no estoy muy informado sobre el tema.
<helpe5346> pero como el servidor IRC es independiente
<helpe5346> ohh :(
<helpe5346> entiendo
<helpe5346> no sabes de alguien que vea el tema relacionado con webchat IRC en codigo PHP, AJAX ó PERL
<helpe5346> en esos 3 talves podria funcionar
<JoseeAntonioR> Nada, no sé mucho de lenguajes.
<helpe5346> ohh :( entiendo
<helpe5346> gracias de todos modos por el tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> No hay problema.
<helpe5346> gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-05
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, sólo para que quede en el log, una hora después de planeada la reunión del council nadie llegó.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Hola, Dante!
<viperhoot> Hola Josee
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: :P
<viperhoot> como va todo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bien, todo bien
<JoseeAntonioR> justo estaba revisando el gmail que nunca uso, y hay noticias del flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> te lo paso en un pastebin, un segundo
<viperhoot> bacan
<JoseeAntonioR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915435/
<viperhoot> interesante
<viperhoot> ese enfoque lo veo bastante adecuado
<viperhoot> si no me equivoco escuelab queda por el callao
<JoseeAntonioR> queda en el centro, cerca de Wilson
<viperhoot> no sé si michael pueda asistir a ello que solicitan
<viperhoot> ah ok
<JoseeAntonioR> pero al parecer Michael no tiene internet, o esta atascado en el trafico
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<viperhoot> lo ponemos al tanto sino
<viperhoot> reenviale ese mensaje que te llegó
<viperhoot> seguro que le interesará participar
<JoseeAntonioR> el mensaje iba con copia a los dos
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos, se supone que aqui ibamos a ver los avances, como hariamos con el conference pack
<JoseeAntonioR> cuales serian los campos a tratar, como se haria con provincias
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> yo estoy en cajamarca
<viperhoot> cajamarca no participará en el flisol
<viperhoot> pero hay un evento programado para este fin de semana
<viperhoot> algo más interno
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm claro
<viperhoot> sólo de estudiantes de la universidad en la que estoy
<JoseeAntonioR> ya entiendo
<viperhoot> no creo que aún se cuente con una logistica para un flisol, pero la gente si es más entusiasta
<viperhoot> igual si en algo puedo apoyar remotamente desde aquí, disponible estoy
<viperhoot> no creo que se pueda hacer mucho la verdad, pero igual :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, de todos modos
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que quisiera saber es, como hacemos con la aprobacion
<viperhoot> mira, si Michael no puede con esa entrevista, tu tienes algo de tiempo para ello ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, creo que si podría, si mi papa va conmigo
<JoseeAntonioR> con eso no tengo ningun problema
<JoseeAntonioR> podemos hablar con Andrés que esta con Canonical para ver lo de los proyectos
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> a la distancia, pero siempre está disponible
<viperhoot> hay que ver que responde michael, sino bien pueden ir ambos
<viperhoot> la cosa es confirmar si se puede o no
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, no hay problema con eso
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos, si es un día de semana debería ser en la tarde, porque en la mañana estoy estudiando
<viperhoot> normal
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, algo que iba a mencionar pero se me fue.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, lo de la aprobación!
<viperhoot> lo de la aprobación de ubuntu-pe ?
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> mira
<viperhoot> 2 cosas
<viperhoot> primero demostrar que participamos en eventos
<viperhoot> uno es el flisol claro
<viperhoot> pero
<viperhoot> creo que si hacemos una serie de charlas via irc puede tener acogida
<viperhoot> como el ubuntu user week
<viperhoot> pero organizado por ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, puedo pedir que venga classbot
<viperhoot> tratamos de hacer algo de bulla para tratar de enterar a la mayor cantidad de gente
<viperhoot> eso también se considera
<viperhoot> sobrado pedimos apoyo de otras comunidades
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, actividad del canal y mailing list
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora, Micheal me comento que hizo un evento en Sullana
<JoseeAntonioR> mas el Ubuntu Day que hicieron en octubre si no me equivoco, entonces ahi ya irian 3 eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> incluyendo el FLISOL
<viperhoot> en general para la aprobación piden pruebas
<viperhoot> como fotos o sitios web donde haya info
<viperhoot> si michalel tiene algunas imagenes de esos eventos, mucho mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm claro
<viperhoot> igual lo de hacer una serie de charlas via irc me parece una buena idea, es sencillo y rápido
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, y tambien queda registrado en los logs de ubuntu
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> que dices?
<viperhoot> apoyas la idea ?
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece genial
<viperhoot> en este caso trabajariamos codo a codo ya que creo que somos los 2 que más hacemos bulla últimamente :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me parece que si, no tengo ningun problema
<viperhoot> seria cuestión de empezar a decidir una futura fecha
<viperhoot> por el momento no hay otro evento conocido que se cruce pienso
<viperhoot> salvo el lanzamiento de la nueva versión
<viperhoot> a fin de mes
<viperhoot> podriamos hacerlo la siguiente semana
<viperhoot> a ello
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> si quieres puedo coordinar con Lyz a ver si usamos ubuntu-charlas
<viperhoot> sería la voz
<viperhoot> pregunta si hay algun evento de charlas para una semana luego del lanzamiento
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, eso es lo que iba a consultar
<JoseeAntonioR> no estoy seguro si es que los User Days son en esos dias
<viperhoot> a ver porsia
<JoseeAntonioR> los user days seran en julio
<JoseeAntonioR> por lo que veo en el calendario del Fridge no hay nada
<JoseeAntonioR> ahorita mismo le estoy escribiendo en el backstage del classroom para ver si es que se puede utilizar
<JoseeAntonioR> la cosa seria, poner una fecha fija
<viperhoot> puede ser una semana después del lanzamiento de la nueva versión
<viperhoot> me parece una buena fecha
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<JoseeAntonioR> problemon!
<viperhoot> que fue?
<JoseeAntonioR> nos estamos cruzando con el UDS!
<viperhoot> estas inscrito para esta vez o algo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, si, estare yendo
<JoseeAntonioR> y justo el sabado 5 en la mañana viajo
<viperhoot> uhhh
<viperhoot> lo postergamos una semana sino
<JoseeAntonioR> regreso el 12
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, dejame ver mis vuelos
<JoseeAntonioR> el 12 tambien estare en USA D:
<viperhoot> jajaajja
<viperhoot> 19 entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> esta bien, el 19 si puedo :)
<viperhoot> ok, quedamos 19 como fecha tentativa
<JoseeAntonioR> todo el dia 19, cierto?
<viperhoot> o puede ser 19 y 20
<JoseeAntonioR> yo diria que se haga todo el dia 19, el domingo se toma como dia familiar
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no deberia ser tan temprano, porque si no la gente no entrara
<JoseeAntonioR> se quedaran dormidos
<viperhoot> jajaja puede ser
<viperhoot> un solo día entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, un dia
<JoseeAntonioR> esta bien si es que lo hacemos de 1 a 7 pm?
<JoseeAntonioR> no creo que nos de para hacer todo un programa como en el user days
<viperhoot> cierto
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> igual, es un evento local para empezar
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, como una fecha tentativa lo ponemos para el 19 de mayo de 1 a 7pm
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> si #ubuntu-charlas está libre para esa fecha sería bastante bueno
<viperhoot> sino normal por aquí pienso
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> yo hablo con lyz hoy mismo, ahorita esta camino a su casa
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> iré marcandolo desde ya
<JoseeAntonioR> supongo que si
<JoseeAntonioR> un nombre para el evento
 * JoseeAntonioR no es creativo, a el no le preguntes!
<viperhoot> será para el nuevo lanzamiento
<viperhoot> Charlas de un  precise pangolin ?
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> no, ni idea
<viperhoot> eso se deja para luego
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, esta bien
<JoseeAntonioR> pero hay que ir creando wiki
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> de paso que ponemos todo lo que va faltando
<viperhoot> wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver un segundo, que me agarro el telefono
<JoseeAntonioR> si, en wiki.ubuntu.com
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que quieres, puedo meterlo en el UWN edicion español
<viperhoot> claro, pero una vez que esté confirmado que lo hacemos y ya no falte detallar nada
<viperhoot> sino hacemos plancha quemada :P
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<viperhoot> ya listo
<viperhoot> entonces vamos trabjando en eso ;)
<viperhoot> ahorita ya tengo que salir
<viperhoot> a llenar barriga y de vuelta a casa
<viperhoot> ya nos vamos leyendo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> yo hablare con Lyz, y cualquier novedad te la mando por correo
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que tambien se pueda ver lo del servidor
<viperhoot> en eso ando con lo del server
<JoseeAntonioR> por lo de los sysadmins, no hay problema, yo lo puedo arreglar
<viperhoot> ojalá de este finde no pase
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo mis contactos por ahi
<viperhoot> yo nos estamos leyendo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, chau!
<viperhoot> cualquier cosa te paso el dato
<Diablo-> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Diablo-: Hola!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-06
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, Dante!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> saludos ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lei tu mail
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<viperhoot> ya luego armo un cuadro con los temas y vemos a quienes conseguimos para que apoyen :P
<viperhoot> el alojamiento de la web vence este finde
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, oh.
<viperhoot> fin de mes
<viperhoot> hahahaa
<viperhoot> estoy pensando en que si nos retrasamos demasiado con eso, aunque sea que apunta al wiki del sitio
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos!
<JoseeAntonioR> quieres que cierre el ticket anterior?
<viperhoot> voy a diseñarlo un poco mejor, por lo menos que tenga buena imagen mientras se migra todo bien
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: aún no
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, dame un segundo, que quiero revisar algo
<JoseeAntonioR> fridge.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> esta basado en WordPress, y esta usando el tema Ubuntu LoCo Light Theme
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> es el mismo que el que usamos ahorita en el sitio
<viperhoot> o eso creo
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ese es
<viperhoot> la desventaja es que , si queremos usar un sistema de foros
<viperhoot> wordpress no se presta muy bien
<viperhoot> mira: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/
<viperhoot> fuera de los garabatos, el diseño me gusta
<JoseeAntonioR> para foros me parece excelente
<JoseeAntonioR> el diseño de la wiki, MoinMoin estaria bien, con el tema de la ubuntu wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> o en todo caso, crear una pagina dentro de la ubuntu wiki misms
<JoseeAntonioR> misma*
<viperhoot> al menos por el momento
<viperhoot> hasta ya tener algo armadito
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> seria mas abierto, ya que cualquiera puede editar
<JoseeAntonioR> por ejemplo, en lo de distribucion de cds, la persona misma se puede apuntar
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> eso sería la voz
<viperhoot> bueno, de hecho la voz sería tener nuestro dominio propio y alojamiento propio
<viperhoot> ojalá que con el tiempo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, y si es que se hace una wiki o unos foros, integrarlos con el Ubuntu SSO
<viperhoot> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora, lo del evento, hay que sacar un nombre ahorita mismo, crear una pagina de wiki, y mandar un mail a la lista de correos buscando voluntarios
<JoseeAntonioR> esta bien hacer sesiones de 1 hora?
<JoseeAntonioR> (si es que se puede tener todo listo antes del UDS, para mencionarlo alla mientras se planean las sesiones, seria ideal)
<viperhoot> si fueramos un grupo más activo y con más número, consideraría la posibilidad de armar una chancha y comprarnos alojamiento y dominio de una vez y problema resuelto
<viperhoot> ojalá se pueda pronto
<JoseeAntonioR> sin sonar amixer, hay que "activarnos" entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> Eight months of activity prior to applying and detailed team reports are  also recommended. However, it is important to understand, that  depending on activity levels a team may be better advised to wait to  apply.
<JoseeAntonioR> Eso es lo que nos falta, team reports
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me olvidaba de mencionar, cuando nos devuelven el control del IRC y LP?
<viperhoot> toque
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<viperhoot> estoy
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> aprovechando estos dias de ferias
<viperhoot> voy a rediseñar la wiki y mantener eso por el momento
<viperhoot> ahi colgamos un To-Do de lo que queremos hacer
<viperhoot> nombre si no se me ocurre
<viperhoot> charlas de ubuntu perú creo que queda
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, esta bien
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> sobre el ToDo
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece que el Community Team tenia una especie de software para eso
<viperhoot> si ?
<viperhoot> como asu ?
<viperhoot> asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: Do you know what's the name of the To-Do board software the CCT has?
<benonsoftware> CCT?
<JoseeAntonioR> Canonical Community Team
<benonsoftware> Trello?
<benonsoftware> Yes, trello.com
<JoseeAntonioR> Yes, that one
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^^
<benonsoftware> No worries
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> usamos eso normal
<viperhoot> mañana me concentro en todo eso
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> mas bien, me podrias activar el mail de ubuntu-pe?
<viperhoot> me suena que ya lo hice
<JoseeAntonioR> como es cuenta de google se puede linkear con todo, en caso haya que registrar algo
<viperhoot> a ver ahorita reviso
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<viperhoot> quieres que redirija a algún otro correo o un buzón de correo tal cual ?
<JoseeAntonioR> a un buzon de correo, ya de ahi si redirige lo hago internamente para setear algunas cosas que tenia en mente
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> usuario ?
<JoseeAntonioR> joseeantonior
<viperhoot> enviado
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, gracias
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> listo
<viperhoot> fugo por ahora
<viperhoot> ya te aviso como va quedando el wiki mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> hablamos luego
<JoseeAntonioR> por si acaso
<JoseeAntonioR> manana a las 7pm estare conversando por aqui con Michael
<JoseeAntonioR> OUCH!
<MansillaSoft> Hola!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> MansillaSoft: Hola!
<MansillaSoft> Hola!!!
<MansillaSoft> Alguien vivo?
<JoseeAntonioR> MansillaSoft: Hola, me encuentro aquí.
<MansillaSoft> Hola
<MansillaSoft> Josee
<JoseeAntonioR> MansillaSoft: Hola :)
<MansillaSoft> que tal
<MansillaSoft> :')
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo muy bien, y tu?
<MansillaSoft> =mente
<MansillaSoft> de que parte del peru eres??
<JoseeAntonioR> Me alegro. De Lima.
<MansillaSoft> (Y)
<MansillaSoft> que bien
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<MansillaSoft> Cula fue tu primera version de ubuntu que utilizastes por primera vez?
<JoseeAntonioR> maverick
<MansillaSoft> Oh.!! que bien
<JoseeAntonioR> Si, por suerte a mi no me choco el cambio de GNOME a Unity, no me habia acostumbrado mucho todavia,
<MansillaSoft> si tenia muchos confuncion
<MansillaSoft> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> MansillaSoft: Cualquier problema que tengas con Ubuntu, puedes venir aquí y preguntarme, o en todo caso siempre me puedes encontrar en #ubuntu-beginners
<MansillaSoft> Ok.!! no hay problema
<MansillaSoft> Grax
<MansillaSoft> n.n
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Dante!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: por si acaso, hoy cierro las inscripciones de voluntarios para el FLISOL, mando un mail ahorita
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> justo acabo de terminar el rediseño del wiki ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> que genial! ya tienes un preview?
<viperhoot> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, se ve genial!
<JoseeAntonioR> solo voy a corregir el horario, hay que poner 8pm
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estas disponible hoy a las 7pm?
<viperhoot> pucha no creo
<viperhoot> me regresan a catacaos
<viperhoot> hay algo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Michael iba a entrar para coordinar bien lo del FLISOL, pero nada importante
<JoseeAntonioR> solo temas generales
<viperhoot> ah ya
<viperhoot> intentaré, pero no aseguro
<viperhoot> por lo menos ya tenemos página decente en caso muera el alojamiento :)
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<viperhoot> podemos redirigir allí hasta conseguir uno
<viperhoot> o ya de arranque sólo mantener esa
<JoseeAntonioR> habria que ver
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora, cuando nos devuelven el control de las cosas?
<viperhoot> eso es un misterio
<viperhoot> los sysadmins trabajan de manera extrañana
<viperhoot> cuando quieren basicamente
<JoseeAntonioR> me puedes dar unos 15 mins?
<viperhoot> espera espera
<viperhoot> los vas a contactar ahorita?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya estoy de vuelta
<JoseeAntonioR> no, todavia :)
<JoseeAntonioR> estaba alistandome porque en unos minutos voy a salir
<viperhoot> jajaja ok
<viperhoot> bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> por el control de las cosas, me refiero al grupo en launchpad y al canal de irc,
<viperhoot> queda entonces así hasta el momento
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<viperhoot> el canal de irc lo tiene xnvl
<viperhoot> y el launchpad pelicano
<JoseeAntonioR>  +votsriRA
<viperhoot> le mando un mail diciendo que nos ponga como admins
<JoseeAntonioR> espera
<JoseeAntonioR> que ponga a ~ubuntu-pe-council como admins
<JoseeAntonioR> y el canal no lo tiene Nicolas, todavia tienen que darle founder flags
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lo de los sysadmins, no te preocupes, yo te los contacto en un 2 por 3
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo mi gente por aqui
<viperhoot> le mando un mail ni bien pueda diciendo que pase alli la administración
<viperhoot> bacan
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<viperhoot> te parece si hacemos eso mañana de una vez?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> lo de las flags
<viperhoot> hay que aprovechar las vagaciones :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lo de las flags lo vemos con el irc council, ellos tienen founder flags
<JoseeAntonioR> eso ya puede ser mas interno
<viperhoot> eso si
<viperhoot> tomar todo el control nomás
<viperhoot> o uno del IRC Council no podrá hacerlo más directo ?
<viperhoot> porque pelicano no es de responder rápido
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro
<viperhoot> igual ya vemos en caso no se manifieste
<JoseeAntonioR> en un rato o cuando vuelva intento hablar con ellos
<viperhoot> primero le mando un mail
<JoseeAntonioR> este, a quien le van a dar control completo?
<JoseeAntonioR> creamos una cuenta que sea UbuntuPeCouncil?
<viperhoot> aqui siempre está roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> o a Nicolas?
<viperhoot> puede ser él
<viperhoot> o a ti o a nicolás
<JoseeAntonioR> al council en general, mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> yo arreglo todo eso en 2 minutos
<viperhoot> listo
<viperhoot> hora de fugar
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> hablamos luego!
<viperhoot> ojalá podamos terminar todas estas cositas mañana, que son mínimas, pero mejor tener todo en orden
<viperhoot> listo, ahi nos leemos ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-07
<hugottt> hola ?
<hugottt> alguien sabe servidor proxy con ssquid tranasparente
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-08
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: estás?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey, si
<viperhoot> ya mira
<viperhoot> mueve tus influencias
<viperhoot> y haz que hagan unos ligeros cambios en el dns
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, a ver
<viperhoot> a ubuntu-pe.org y a www.ubuntu-pe.org que le hagan un cloack domain a http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, ahorita mismo intento contactar a algun sysadmin, o que me ayuden a encontrar uno
<viperhoot> a blog.ubuntu-pe.org   un CNAME a GHS.GOOGLE.COM.   (ojo con el punto al final)
<viperhoot> que se respeten las entradas MX que tiene hasta el momento
<JoseeAntonioR> cancelo el ticket anterior?
<viperhoot> aún no
<viperhoot> cuando realmente veamos que está hecho
<viperhoot> esos son la muerte
<JoseeAntonioR> ook
<JoseeAntonioR> mira, si es que no consigo contactar a ninguno
<JoseeAntonioR> yo el lunes tengo que llamar
<JoseeAntonioR> facil por ahi hay alguno en la oficina
<viperhoot> a ver prueba
<viperhoot> #canonical-sysadmin ahi deben andar
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, ahi estoy
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy viendo quienes tienen menor idle time
<viperhoot> Ng fue el último que contacté, pero anda ausente
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: al parecer mikal se encuentra online, le acabo de hablar
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> a rogar, a rogar
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, todos tienen 2 a 4 dias de idle time
<viperhoot> semana santa pues jajajajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, que se puede hacer
<viperhoot> que te dice mikal ?
<JoseeAntonioR> no responde
<JoseeAntonioR> todos estan usando znc
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, perdimos a uno
<JoseeAntonioR> (darrens)
<viperhoot> quizá la hora
<JoseeAntonioR> puede ser, sabes si alguno de ellos esta en oficina?
<viperhoot> Ng y elmo
<JoseeAntonioR> en zona horaria de...
<JoseeAntonioR> Londres
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana llamo a Chris
<viperhoot> caballeros
<viperhoot> por ahora necesitamos esos cambios
<viperhoot> luego mover los foros a un alojamiento propio
<viperhoot> no estoy muy convencido del ofrecimiento que nos hizo ese patín
<viperhoot> no sé, es un completo extraño
<viperhoot> roaksoax: vives?
<JoseeAntonioR> idle for 1 day, 8 hours, 25 minutes, and 21 seconds
<viperhoot> hace un tiempo roaksoax ofreció su vps, quizá y aún sigue la propuesta :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yaa, genial
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> revisate las flags del canal
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> termino de pasar un par de cosas al wiki ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: PING
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Sysadmin respondio
<viperhoot> bacan !
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> yep, eso mismo
<viperhoot> nooooo
<viperhoot> la voz es que se mantenga la url en la barra de direcciones
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, ahorita le digo
<JoseeAntonioR> what's ghs.google.com.?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^^
<viperhoot> para que redirija a una dirección de blogger.
<viperhoot> mandale esto: http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&hlrm=es&answer=48090
<viperhoot> ahi si me saló
<viperhoot> puede que eso se haga desde su apavhe
<viperhoot> apache
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<viperhoot> jjajajaj nos mandaron al rt
<JoseeAntonioR> ;)
<viperhoot> normal lo mandas tu o yo como quieras
<JoseeAntonioR> espeera
<JoseeAntonioR> hay que ver su respuesta
<viperhoot> ojalá
<viperhoot> jajaja perdimos una vez más
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, espero que se pueda hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> si no lo contacto a el mismo
<viperhoot> bacan
<JoseeAntonioR> vuelvo en un segundo
<viperhoot> se cierra el anterior ticket entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tu mail es dante@ubuntu-pe.org, cierto?
<viperhoot> si
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy creando el ticket
<viperhoot> bacan
<JoseeAntonioR> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=19560
<JoseeAntonioR> ahie sta
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece que esto de Trello nos va a servir bastante para poder organizarnos en que hacemos y que no
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: listo, ticket anterior cerrado
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> a esperar nom's
<viperhoot> ya casi termino de mover todo de la web al wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<viperhoot> creo que ya terminé
<viperhoot> ya sólo falta lo del dominio pienso
<viperhoot> por lo menos en web
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a ver, voy a checkearlo
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> quedo genial
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora solo nos queda lo de LP, gonzalo respondio?
<viperhoot> NADA :/
<viperhoot> creo que vamos directo con el irc council
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm eso con el equipo de LP
<JoseeAntonioR> las flags del irc ya las tenemos, te llegaron las credenciales?
<viperhoot> el mail que me mandaste
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> si
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<viperhoot> quedan esas 2 cosas entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> te puedes unir a #launchpad? intentare hacer la pregunta por ahi
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> errr, cómo es el canal?
<JoseeAntonioR> #launchpad
<JoseeAntonioR> "/j #launchpad"
<viperhoot> ah ok
<viperhoot> uh oh ! SergioMeneses ha entrado al chat
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, SergioMeneses! te he estado buscando por días!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saludos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: sabes, estamos planeando realizar un ciclo de charlas dentro de ubuntu-pe
<SergioMeneses> la verdad llevo como 15 dias perdido de todo el mundo
<viperhoot> ya te paso los detalles más adelante que estoy por salir ahora mismo.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, excelente
<viperhoot> o quizá JoseeAntonioR te pone al tanto ;)
<SergioMeneses> no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, yo lo hago :
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> ando con tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me puedes agregar al grupo del council de LP?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ahora mismo.
<JoseeAntonioR> para poder manejar todo una vez que se tenga hecho
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<viperhoot> listo, termino con eso y me voy.
<viperhoot> un abrazo ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo mismo! buena noche
<JoseeAntonioR> listo! hasta luego!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Bueno, estamos planeando hacer una serie de charlas
<SergioMeneses> a ver si entiendo JoseeAntonioR es nuevo en ubuntu-pe?
<JoseeAntonioR> practicamente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> a ver contame la idea
<JoseeAntonioR> mi plan desde que entre ha sido revivir al LoCo, y volver a ser aprobados
<JoseeAntonioR> uno de los eventos que planeamos hacer para llegar a nuestra meta son una serie de charlas por IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> he hablado con Lyz para poder coordinar el uso de #ubuntu-charlas, y me dice que no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> hemos tomado como una fecha tentativa el 19 de mayo, una vez pasado todo el tema del release y el UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora, estas charlas serian un tipo de UUD corrido por Ubuntu-PE
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, quien es Lyz?
<JoseeAntonioR> Elizabeth Krumbach
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa pleia xD si si
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, ella
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta muy buena la idea!
<SergioMeneses> porq el 19 de mayo?
<SergioMeneses> que significa esa fecha?
<JoseeAntonioR> no tiene ningun significado en especial, lo que pasa es que la semana del lanzamiento tenemos un evento, el FLISOL, y no vamos a hacerlo esa semana para dejar descansar a las persoans
<JoseeAntonioR> personas*
<JoseeAntonioR> luego, el 5 de mayo no tendre conexion a Internet, estoy viajando para el UDS, y el otro sabado seguiria en USA
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, después del sabado 12, sigue el sabado 19, que seria lo mas pronto
<JoseeAntonioR> esto nos daria un poco mas de un mes para poder organizar, planear y orientar a los voluntarios
<JoseeAntonioR> personalmente, tengo experiencia con el UUD, he dado dos charlas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  vas a la UDS?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, este es el primero al que voy
<JoseeAntonioR> soy relativamente nuevo en la comunidad, este mes cumplo mi primer año :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa jaja yo iba a ir pero cancele por motivos laborales :S
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, asi pasan las cosas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y porq vas a la UD?
<SergioMeneses> UDS
<SergioMeneses> estas en algun equipo en especial?
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy enfocado en la comunidad, asi que estaria metido en el community track todo el dia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente!
<JoseeAntonioR> me interesa involucrarme un poco mas en Ubuntu, ver como se dan las cosas, y dar un aporte para el siguiente ciclo
<SergioMeneses> estaras donde yoiba a estar =(
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> pero cualquier cosa, mensaje, me lo puedes dar y yo lo llevo
<SergioMeneses> actualmente conformo el loco council
<JoseeAntonioR> y por eso te buscaba ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno volviendo a lo de ubuntu-charlas
<SergioMeneses> a mi siempre me ha gustado q los eventos sean participativos
<SergioMeneses> es decir
<SergioMeneses> se puede hacer algo a nivel regional no solo nacional (peru)
<SergioMeneses> pues con ese fin se creo el charlas
<SergioMeneses> ahora eso si depende de uds
<SergioMeneses> los organizadores
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, podemos tomarlo en cuenta
<SergioMeneses> hay un forma que estabamos por probar que era el lernid
<JoseeAntonioR> por lo que se, el lernid se dejo de usar por ser muy inestable
<SergioMeneses> ya esta totalmente configurado para porder usarse
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso fue hace mucho tiempo
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> ahora se ha invertido mucho tiempo en ello
<JoseeAntonioR> lo podemos probar, claro
<SergioMeneses> la conexion al canal de charlas es muy sencillo
<SergioMeneses> y no se realiza por consola
<SergioMeneses> sino todo de manera grafica
<SergioMeneses> lo bueno
<SergioMeneses> es que combina un browser, el irc y una terminal de pruebas
<JoseeAntonioR> y supongo que tambien los slides de los presentadores
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> tendrias tiempo para probarlo de una vez?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, oh. acabo de encontrar un problemilla
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya esta probado
<SergioMeneses> funciona :D
<JoseeAntonioR> que genial!
<SergioMeneses> con el equipo anterior lo probamos
<SergioMeneses> de hecho SergioMeneses tiene q hacer un post al respecto y una wiki =S
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, buena suerte con eso
<JoseeAntonioR> acabo de encontrar un problemilla, para los usuarios que usa ZNC, tendriamos que desconectar nuestro ZNC y volver a entrar por Lernid, porque si no apareceriamos como guests en los canales que tenemos abiertos
<JoseeAntonioR> a menos que cambiemos el nick, claro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lernid hace un tunel hacia freenode
<SergioMeneses> asi q si estas registrado debes loguearte
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, por eso
<JoseeAntonioR> pero practicamente, esta listo para usar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, instalelo y pruebelo por ud mismo
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> y me alegro, porque no siempre es facil tener a las personas en 3 o 4 ventanas
<SergioMeneses> toca sincronizar la agenda por gcalendar pero es lo de memos
<SergioMeneses> menos
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, eso se puede hacer rapidamente
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, cuando Dante vuelva a entrar converso con el para ver la posibilidad de hacerlo a nivel hispanohablantes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuandra con Dante y nos vemos el fin de semana entrante y hablamos por hangout
<SergioMeneses> que te parece?
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece genial!
<JoseeAntonioR> que hora tienes?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que hora es en Peru?
<JoseeAntonioR> 8:57pm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la misma q aqui
<SergioMeneses> si quieres podria ser sabado o domingo a las 3pm?
<JoseeAntonioR> domingo a las 3pm, me parece mejor, porque los sabados normalmente tengo reuniones
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando paso la peticion para la uds por cierto?
<SergioMeneses> el sponsoring
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, eso fue a mediados de marzo, me parece
<JoseeAntonioR> y cerraron el 26 de febrero, si no me equivoco
<JoseeAntonioR> mediados de enero*
<JoseeAntonioR> abrieron el 27 de enero, y cerraron el 22 de febrero, dieron resultados el...
<JoseeAntonioR> 7-8 de marzo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a trabajar! para q estes en el proximo ciclo de uds
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, eso es lo que quiero, quiero hacer todo lo posible :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora, no se si es que tu me puedes dar 2 autorizaciones, o 1 autorizacion y hacer un cambio
<JoseeAntonioR> primero, ya esta saliendo el UWN en español, y seria bueno difundirlo entre hispanohablantes
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, quisiera saber si me autorizas poner el link del UWN en los topic de los LoCos hispanohablantes
<JoseeAntonioR> algo parecido a lo que tenemos aqui
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que es el UWN?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/Current
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro que lo conozco no te preocupes
<SergioMeneses> pero en cuanto a ponerlo de topic lo veo muy complicado
<JoseeAntonioR> o mandarlo por las mailing lists
<JoseeAntonioR> yo me puedo encargar de eso
<SergioMeneses> el Weekly se ha traducido desde hace mucho tiempo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro! eres miembro oficial de ubuntu?=
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, se ha estado traduciendo
<JoseeAntonioR> pero el equipo que lo hacia dejo de hacerlo, desde que lo migro a otra pag
<SergioMeneses> usa la lista de locos y la de los contactos
<SergioMeneses> loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com,
<JoseeAntonioR> y la de cada loco, cierto
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no
<SergioMeneses> en esa lista estan todos los miembros oficiales de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> hasta los contactos
<SergioMeneses> deja que las comunidades locales tomen la desicion y ellos difundan
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, entonces despues lo mando a la lista de contactos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estas en gmail? arma un hangout y hablamos un rato
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cual es tu mail de gmail?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: viperhoot se quito?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, hace un buen rato
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: ok, si lo ves, que me mande un email pa coordinar lo del hosting conimgo si todavia esta interesado en usar mi VPS
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, yo le aviso
<roaksoax> gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: Tienes un minuto?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: dime
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: roaksoax esta activo
<viperhoot> roaksoax: vives?
<viperhoot> estará jateando :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: con SergioMeneses quedamos en hacer los tres un hangout, el domingo a las 3pm, podrias entrar?
<viperhoot> claro !
<viperhoot> cual es tu google+ ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR seguro!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: uso el correo de ubuntu-pe, pero voy a crear un gmail
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> esperen esperen
<viperhoot> mañana a 3pm ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no, no, el proximo domingo
<viperhoot> uff, mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot:  :)
<viperhoot> sino tenía que mover muchas palancas :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, xD
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no aplicaste a la UDS?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: lamentablemente por cosas de trabajo se me ha complicado
<viperhoot> mucha suerte en el evento, me traen fruta.
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, xD
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: voy a contactar con el team de ubuntu-ir a ver si nos facilitan el theme que usan en sus foros.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: perfecto, espero la respuesta
<viperhoot> ojalá que roaksoax atraque y se porte con el alojamiento.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: (09:38:56 PM) roaksoax: JoseeAntonioR: ok, si lo ves, que me mande un email pa coordinar lo del hosting conimgo si todavia esta interesado en usar mi VPS
<viperhoot> uhh perfecto !
<viperhoot> ya, me pongo  a coordinar eso
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Me avisas si es que quieres cambiar algo nuevamente.
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por el momento eso es todo pienso
<viperhoot> ya si falta algo lo cuelgo en trello
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 7
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: You don't have the channel,op; channel,halfop capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 7
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-02
<M1L0> saludos!
<M1L0> alguien vivo?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-05
<elias21> Hola
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> roaksoax: ping
<nxvl> elias21: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html#set-up-pbuilder
<elias21> nxvl: ok gracias
<nxvl> Droper: //packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html#set-up-pbuilder
<SpartanWarrior> holitas
<elias21> SpartanWarrior: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ealmdz/ppa/ubuntu saucy main
<elias21>   deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ealmdz/ppa/ubuntu saucy main
<cfoch> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-good/
<cfoch> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-good/log/
<cfoch> ---> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-good/tree/gst/multifile/gstmultifilesrc.c
<jose> SpartanWarrior: holi boli
<cfoch> http://wiki.pitivi.org/wiki/Building_with_GES
#ubuntu-pe 2015-04-02
<smashesmipastor> hola alguien vivo por aqui ?
<smashesmipastor> saben donde podria comprar esas dell con ubuntu preinstaladas ??
<smashesmipastor> en su pagina oficial encuentro nada
<smashesmipastor> alguien aqui?
#ubuntu-pe 2015-04-04
<oscar_solo_calla> holas
